# Ryker & Gypsy



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm starting a new thread because my other one is just dedicated to Ryker. I'm just going to post random pics here

Looking like Doby from Happy Potter


Gypsy being a snail this morning, hurry up and go to work mom!


Yes, Ryker that bag and water bottle were totally for you. Feel free to destroy them.


The one spot in my yard where there is pretty lighting, a 2 ft section right outside the ugly door and ripped up screen lol


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

He's the biggest baby


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Dogception


Album cover. Gypsy bout to kick someone's butt


I gave them this giant dog to rip up. Ryker's victory cry. Gypsy's traumatized face lol


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Ryker the cuddlemonster! I can't get over how darn cute he is! And Gypsy too of course.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Ryker the cuddlemonster! I can't get over how darn cute he is! And Gypsy too of course.


Thanks! I know he's the best cuddler I love it!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

The soulful hound dog eyes get me every time, plus I am a sucker for a red dog


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Shell said:


> The soulful hound dog eyes get me every time, plus I am a sucker for a red dog


Ryker has the best puppy eyes. Yes, of course you're a sucker for red dogs!!!



Seciplaccont said:


> Ryker and Gypsy are just way too cute! I love their eyes.


Thank you


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

ROFL!! Your pics and narration crack me up every time! You capture them SO well! The victory cry and traumatized pic made me laugh so hard I almost tinkled a little! Bwaahahahaha!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

BellaPup said:


> ROFL!! Your pics and narration crack me up every time! You capture them SO well! The victory cry and traumatized pic made me laugh so hard I almost tinkled a little! Bwaahahahaha!


Hahaha someone said that she "looked like she was having flashbacks from Veitman" in that pic


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

jade5280 said:


> Hahaha someone said that she "looked like she was having flashbacks from Veitman" in that pic


Ask her if this photo causes flashbacks 










She does always have a "life is soooo serious" look about her. Like, hound dog eyes multiplied.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Shell said:


> Ask her if this photo causes flashbacks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wooow that's so cool!!! Is that in a park? Was the tank just left there from the Vietnam war?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

jade5280 said:


> Wooow that's so cool!!! Is that in a park? Was the tank just left there from the Vietnam war?


Pretty much. It was just outside Saigon / Ho Chi Minh city ~2001. I always have a laugh at the photo because my mother had it on her desk at work and people would ask if her daughter was in the war..... I am in my 30s so they must have had very bad math skills or I was possibly a very warrior like toddler. 

(I don't mean to make light of war, just of people that can't figure how time works)


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Shell said:


> Pretty much. It was just outside Saigon / Ho Chi Minh city ~2001. I always have a laugh at the photo because my mother had it on her desk at work and people would ask if her daughter was in the war..... I am in my 30s so they must have had very bad math skills or I was possibly a very warrior like toddler.
> 
> (I don't mean to make light of war, just of people that can't figure how time works)


That's so neat. My grandfather was a tunnel rat in Vietnam because he's small for a man, he's still alive.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

jade5280 said:


> That's so neat. My grandfather was a tunnel rat in Vietnam because he's small for a man, he's still alive.


Impressive and good. I've been in those tunnels in a totally civilian situation and they are stressful then to say the least. I cannot imagine the feeling of being in them in wartime.

Sorry, didn't mean to derail the photo thread, it was just a random thing that popped to mind. Plus, tanks are kinda cool vehicles


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

I LOVE your two! And your third, giant stuffed dog too.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Gosh I love their color.. !!!! Great photos of them...


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

FINALLY we had a nice day today

Catching snowballs




Gypsy got stuck in the yard, she doesn't know how to go through this much snow. Halp meh! Halp meh!


Don't worry, Ryker the snow dolphin to the rescue!


Aaand, BODY SLAM! Not a graceful rescue


Gypsy is NOT impressed!


Yikes, she scary! I'm out!


Yay Ryker plowed a path for her. Eat my snow dust!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

jade5280 said:


>


I am dying.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

He's shocked that we would throw snow on him...


Auto response to everything




he's not impressed, that's hate in his eyes


King of the snow bank


Shot of the day


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Third to last.... Ryker's face... I'm dying....
EDIT: In the previous post, the "Gypsy was not impressed" one


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh my what funny dogs. So expressive with eyes and such. The big kill of the dog picture was too funny. Gyspy was like man shut up I almost had her believing the cat did it. 

Last picture was to prove if Dumbo the elephant could fly with those ears. I do see some air lift!

Great looking dogs.

I have to ask though what was the black stuff on the fence. If it was for the dogs seeing a neighbors dog did it help?


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Canyx said:


> I LOVE your two! And your third, giant stuffed dog too.





PatriciafromCO said:


> Gosh I love their color.. !!!! Great photos of them...


Thank you


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

luv mi pets said:


> Oh my what funny dogs. So expressive with eyes and such. The big kill of the dog picture was too funny. Gyspy was like man shut up I almost had her believing the cat did it.
> 
> Last picture was to prove if Dumbo the elephant could fly with those ears. I do see some air lift!
> 
> ...


Thanks! They crack me up. Yeah we bought tarp to put on the fence because we had new neighbors move in who have two dogs and Gypsy would flip out and try to climb the fence when they were out at the same time. It's definitely helped, now she will just run up and down the fence. The snow is getting pretty high though, pretty soon she'll probably just be able to look over the top lol


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Canyx said:


> Third to last.... Ryker's face... I'm dying....
> EDIT: In the previous post, the "Gypsy was not impressed" one


lol I get that face from Ryker a lot


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

He's in love with this Yetty toy we got in our BarkBox


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Nose muscles working hard




This is NOT what it looks like lol. SO was about to throw a stick and some how this happened. I...don't even know. Don't worry Ryker wasn't decapitated!


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

They are so expressive and hilarious. I just love them. They look like tons of fun.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I LOVE this last set of pictures. They're so gorgeous!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

d_ray said:


> They are so expressive and hilarious. I just love them. They look like tons of fun.





CptJack said:


> I LOVE this last set of pictures. They're so gorgeous!


Thank you both!


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

Oh, those eyes. Beautiful brown eyes...
Love the snowball catching pictures LOL


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

They are gorgeous! And probably very easy to spot in the snow  I imagine it must be harder in autumn!


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Red dogs in the snow!!!!! I am jealous of your red dogs, they are absolutely stunning.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone!

Some random pics...

Newt sniffers






Stink eye


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

love your dogs they have such expressive faces. I love the pictures where they are baying. I know owning a hound dog that would get irritating at times but I love the sound. Ryker has such a dufus expression on his face in the picture with the carrot on top of his head.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

I adore your dogs. Their bodies are in awesome condition and they are such lookers. 

If there's any dogs on here that id like to meet/steal, it's ryker and gypsy.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

luv mi pets said:


> love your dogs they have such expressive faces. I love the pictures where they are baying. I know owning a hound dog that would get irritating at times but I love the sound. Ryker has such a dufus expression on his face in the picture with the carrot on top of his head.


Thanks! I really haven't gotten tired of their bays...except Gypsy's bay sounds kind of like a dying seal lol! They're really only loud when excited and I often encourage them  I took the picture with the carrot for an Instagram contest. He makes a good Carrot Top!



d_ray said:


> I adore your dogs. Their bodies are in awesome condition and they are such lookers.
> 
> If there's any dogs on here that id like to meet/steal, it's ryker and gypsy.


Aw thanks! I love your girls too! Gypsy got a bit chunky at one point when I was still unsure how much food to feed her. I cut back a little and she is in good shape now.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

jade5280 said:


>


I love this pic!!!!!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Weather has been beautiful


Beaver boy





This guy <3


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Yay beaver ryker. So cute.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

d_ray said:


> Yay beaver ryker. So cute.


 Is Jazz still swimming? Would love to see a pic of her swim!


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

jade5280 said:


> Is Jazz still swimming? Would love to see a pic of her swim!


Is she ever. We can't get her out lol. We got her this cool bobber toy. She has to be held back while I throw cause she is way too excited haha. 

Here's a pic.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

d_ray said:


> Is she ever. We can't get her out lol. We got her this cool bobber toy. She has to be held back while I throw cause she is way too excited haha.
> 
> Here's a pic.
> 
> View attachment 202682


Awe! So cute!!!!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Flower power








Spot the dog...Gypsy in her element. She's a wild thing!



The look I get when I come home


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

They are just the coolest!


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

All beautiful pictures, but the Spot The Dog...lol lol


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

TheDarkestMinds said:


> They are just the coolest!





Wet Beards said:


> All beautiful pictures, but the Spot The Dog...lol lol


Thank you both


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Where's that river/pond at? Will you share your secret spot?


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

BellaPup said:


> Where's that river/pond at? Will you share your secret spot?


It is the Souhegan River Watershed Dam Number 25B in Temple, NH (GPS: 9 General Miller Hwy, Temple, NH). Its so beautiful there and we never see other people. The water isn't great for people swimming, kinda yucky, but awesome for dogs! Here's some more pics of it....






Spring time...


Autumn..


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Wow that place is absolutely beautiful! Of course the dogs are, too.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Love your two  .. nice to have a awesome place like that and not have to mow it


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

really nice piece of heaven on earth you found there. It looks like a great place to go with the dogs. And with such nice looking dogs no wonder all those pictures look great


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Wow that place is absolutely beautiful! Of course the dogs are, too.





PatriciafromCO said:


> Love your two  .. nice to have a awesome place like that and not have to mow it





luv mi pets said:


> really nice piece of heaven on earth you found there. It looks like a great place to go with the dogs. And with such nice looking dogs no wonder all those pictures look great


It is a really great spot! They usually let the grass grow long during the summer, but mow a trail around the water. We always come home with a million ticks on us even when the grass is shorter.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Gypsy update. Sad hound got some lumps removed on Tuesday. A total of 5 benign lumps. She is healing well and feeling much better. She was back to her normal self the day after, just need to keep her from running around like a maniac.



Also she got a new collar


And Ryker


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

awesome pictures !!! that is a lot of snow... you can keep it... too early yet..


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

PatriciafromCO said:


> awesome pictures !!! that is a lot of snow... you can keep it... too early yet..


Haha we don't have snow here yet, those were from last year


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Ryker always has the most ridiculous faces! I love him!

Hugs to Gypsy and I hope her gorgeous coat grows back soon! Soro has more lumps than I can count now (harder to see on a dog with a longer coat) and most are small, but some are pretty big and I am always on the fence about getting them removed. Seems like more keep coming...


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Canyx said:


> Ryker always has the most ridiculous faces! I love him!
> 
> Hugs to Gypsy and I hope her gorgeous coat grows back soon! Soro has more lumps than I can count now (harder to see on a dog with a longer coat) and most are small, but some are pretty big and I am always on the fence about getting them removed. Seems like more keep coming...


I would have left them, but she had a lump on her butt that was growing and I wanted to remove it before it got too big. I figured we might as well do the rest at the same time. She also got a dental. Hopefully no more surgeries for her in her lifetime!


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

Poor Gypsy! Glad all went well and she is feeling better! I love her new collar!


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

Heal quickly sweet girl.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

She's such a pretty girl. Sending big hugs and healing vibes!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

mudypony said:


> Poor Gypsy! Glad all went well and she is feeling better! I love her new collar!





Wet Beards said:


> Heal quickly sweet girl.





BellaPup said:


> She's such a pretty girl. Sending big hugs and healing vibes!


Thanks all! She is healing and feeling great. Her stitches come out next week.


----------

